# Mesquite Turning Tips?



## Steve in VA (Dec 26, 2019)

I got a nice 12" x 3" mesquite blank from @David Hill a while ago and am hoping to finally being able to turn it over the next week or so. Any tips for a successful outing?

From the research I've done it seems as though sharp tools is about the only requirement. My understanding is mesquite is very stable and can be turned to it's final thickness while wet without much risk. What is the ideal thickness range to stay within for a successful project? Do you typically finish it right away or wait awhile before final sanding and finishing?

Thanks again @David Hill ; I'm looking forward to trying some new to me wood!!!


----------



## TXMoon (Dec 26, 2019)

Good morning, 

Some one with more experience will chime in I am sure but I love turning Mesquite and the three bowls I have turned have been very successful. Yes, sharpen your tools often when turning Mesqute but not as much as I would a softer wood. I don't have the tare-out issues with mesquite as I do with pine or cedar but it's pretty hard wood and will dull your tools quickly. I sand and finish right away. I don't know about a minimum thickness, I turn to about 3/8" and will get some chatter close to the rim but I am learning how to mitigate this. 

Good luck and look forward to seeing the results. 

Kevin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Dec 26, 2019)

You don't have to finish it right away.
Enjoy the turn, bet you like the smell too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon (Dec 26, 2019)

David Hill said:


> Enjoy the turn, bet you like the smell too.


mmmm Oh yes. It can smell like BBQ while turning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 26, 2019)

@Tony


----------



## Tony (Dec 27, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> @Tony



I can't add anything that hasn't been said already. Enjoy turning it, it's a great wood to work!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 27, 2019)

@Mlyle this might be helpful considering the two blanks i just sent you. as well you might have skills/knowledge to add here


----------



## David Hill (Dec 27, 2019)

@Steve in VA -- I've got more too!


----------



## Mlyle (Dec 27, 2019)

I have turned one mesquite bowl. Bout a 10 or 11”
Bowl Very fun to turn. Sharp tools needed as always.
Smelled wonderful.
It was a dry bowl I did not check moisture content
Then cause I had no meter.
Go slow...take yer time. And I think you will love
The experience and the bowl


Mlyle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 27, 2019)

My only advise would be is when you're sanding and stop to check how it looks, don't obsess on any light colored spots. They are in the wood, and won't come out. Go through your sanding grits, and when done, appreciate what you just made. ....... Jerry

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 27, 2019)

Thanks guys! 

I'm working with a piece of FBE right now but hope to get to the mesquite tomorrow or Sunday afternoon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon (Dec 27, 2019)

Steve in VA said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I'm working with a piece of FBE right now but hope to get to the mesquite tomorrow or Sunday afternoon.


Right... what's "FBE"?


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 27, 2019)

TXMoon said:


> Right... what's "FBE"?



*F*lame *B*ox *E*lder

Here are a few pics from when I first cut it.


----------



## TXMoon (Dec 27, 2019)

oh pretty! Good luck with that. I haven't had much luck with it.


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 27, 2019)

TXMoon said:


> oh pretty! Good luck with that. I haven't had much luck with it.



Let's just say it's been a learning experience for me!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 27, 2019)

Steve, if you already do it this way, sorry, but to maximize the color, make your bottoms on the color. The color is the heartwood or center, so make your tenon-recess there. If you were to have the color near the rim of the bowl, you would only have a couple spots of color 180 degrees apart. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 27, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Steve, if you already do it this way, sorry, but to maximize the color, make your bottoms on the color. The color is the heartwood or center, so make your tenon-recess there. If you were to have the color near the rim of the bowl, you would only have a couple spots of color 180 degrees apart. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)



Thanks Jerry! I thought through that up front and oriented the bowl blank that way. 

When I first found the wood, I wanted to hold onto it until I got some more experience with bowls. I didn't have any anchorseal, so I sealed it with latex paint. Since then, it appears to have dried out much more that expected and has started to check some. When I went to turn it, it's much drier than I expected and the cracks are deeper than I was hoping for. I'm also finding the tear out on the end grain more difficult to deal with that other woods I've used thus far. I'm not sure if that's typical of FBE or just a result of being dry (or a lack of technique or experience on my part) but I'm working through it and learning as I go.


----------



## Mlyle (Dec 28, 2019)

Thnx. For all the. Great advice. Wow

Mind Blown!!!

So much to learn ,....so many tools to acquire 
So little u no what. So much beautiful wood

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 28, 2019)

Steve in VA said:


> Thanks Jerry! I thought through that up front and oriented the bowl blank that way.
> 
> When I first found the wood, I wanted to hold onto it until I got some more experience with bowls. I didn't have any anchorseal, so I sealed it with latex paint. Since then, it appears to have dried out much more that expected and has started to check some. When I went to turn it, it's much drier than I expected and the cracks are deeper than I was hoping for. I'm also finding the tear out on the end grain more difficult to deal with that other woods I've used thus far. I'm not sure if that's typical of FBE or just a result of being dry (or a lack of technique or experience on my part) but I'm working through it and learning as I go.



Your tear out can be controlled somewhat by using sharp tools. After seeing the cracks in the middle, for me, I personally wouldn't consider them to be an issue. They would only be exposed near the tenon. A recess wouldn't be good to use on the cracks. 

To stabilize this with wood, here is what I would do. I haven't done it yet, but it's viable. If you have a table saw and a 1/8" or wider flat top blade, using a miter guide, find the center and crosscut across the flat at the center. Move over about 1/2 - 3/4" and cuts another groove. Flip it around and cut another. Not very deep, but enough to help stabilize the cracks. 3/8" - 1/2" would probably be all you need. If you want to see them from the inside, cut deeper and deeper is up to you. Now, make some 1/8" strips hopefully from the same wood that would span the grooves made. Glue them in, and then start turning after the glue sets. The effect could be pleasing, or a nightmare, but the cracks would be stable. You could even use a router in a table with a fence to cut the grooves. 

If you had the time and a piece of junk 4x4, you could do above on a piece to see if you like what I indicated above. 

I haven't done this yet as I usually have my piece rounded when I decide to stabilize it with my dowel method. One day I'll saw cut strips and grooves before my piece gets on the lathe. Then I'll know what it looks like. I know it won't look as bad as a butterfly. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 28, 2019)

I got into the mesquite today; what a great smell in the shop! I may have to keep a bag of shavings just to spread around now and then.

The piece has a ton of voids throughout, so that's been a challenge. I decided to pause on turning it for a bit and tried filling some of the voids. I used a combination of coffee grounds with epoxy on some, and coffee and CA on others. I'm looking forward to getting back to it tomorrow!

























View attachment 176366

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 28, 2019)

Steve, it looks like your pictures are posted out of order from progression but from what I can see is that crack you exposed pretty much disappears at the tenon you're going to make. Right?? Tenon? Right?? If that's the case, keep turning it until all the cracks are gone. Then establish what ever is your favorite, tenon or recess, or do a tenon/recess. That way, use which ever you like, or need in case something goes wrong. It's a good looking piece of wood, and you are going to do it justice.........Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## David Hill (Dec 28, 2019)

Steve— if that blank doesn’t work— lemme know.
T_he stuff grows on trees !!_
I have plenty more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 28, 2019)

David Hill said:


> Steve— if that blank doesn’t work— lemme know.
> T_he stuff grows on trees !!_
> I have plenty more.



Thanks @David Hill ! I'm thoroughly enjoying this piece so far as I'm out of my comfort zone and really thinking through it all. I'm looking forward to getting back to it tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Dec 28, 2019)

Steve—That’s the beauty of Mesquite— it’s perfectly imperfect. I try to pick good solid blanks to send, but it’s the nature of the tree.
I see the cracks and voids as expected things and as an opportunity for inlay to show off the grain patterns.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TXMoon (Dec 29, 2019)

David Hill said:


> ...That’s the beauty of Mesquite— it’s perfectly imperfect.



I could not agree more. This bowl was made from some Mesquite I got from @David Hill Embrace the imperfections.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 29, 2019)

TXMoon said:


> I could not agree more. This bowl was made from some Mesquite I got from @David Hill Embrace the imperfections.
> 
> View attachment 176390


Another nice one, Kevin. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 29, 2019)

David Hill said:


> Steve—That’s the beauty of Mesquite— it’s perfectly imperfect. I try to pick good solid blanks to send, but it’s the nature of the tree.
> I see the cracks and voids as expected things and as an opportunity for inlay to show off the grain patterns.



Definitely agree! I've seen some of your pieces with the turquoise that are fantastic. I greatly appreciate all of the tips and will let you all know how things progress.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 6, 2020)

@Steve in VA ---well I've cut some more---willing to send a replacement if that one didn't work out.


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 7, 2020)

David Hill said:


> @Steve in VA ---well I've cut some more---willing to send a replacement if that one didn't work out.



Thanks Dave, but no need at all for a replacement. Nature made it the way it is; what I do with it is up to me! 

And while it's certainly been challenging, it's well worth it in terms of the experience I'm getting. Unfortunately I had to travel this week for work, but am hoping to get back to it this coming weekend and will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 11, 2020)

Made some progress on the blank today. The coffee / epoxy mix just kept going somewhere into the blank, but I finally got most of the voids filled and let it dry. What a mess!


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 11, 2020)

Cleaned up the outside of the bowl....relatively happy with it.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jan 11, 2020)

Beautiful! Love the mesquite.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 11, 2020)

Started on the inside and the deeper I got, the more voids I came across. I'm pretty close to the final depth, but don't think I'll push my luck. Back to the coffee / epoxy mix to fill it in and hopefully the main crack holds. Slow going, but feel as though I'm learning a lot on this one!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 11, 2020)

Looking good


----------



## trc65 (Jan 11, 2020)

Great looking bowl! Love the patterns of the cracks and your dark fill on the outside.


----------



## David Hill (Jan 11, 2020)

Thinking it’s goona be good!!
It it bombs, I do have potential replacements.


----------



## TXMoon (Jan 11, 2020)

David Hill said:


> Thinking it’s goona be good!!
> It it bombs, I do have potential replacements.


Yea, one or two.


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 12, 2020)

Back at it with the epoxy and coffee this morning for round two on the inside!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 12, 2020)

Steve, you keep screwing around like you’re doing, and you are going to end up with beautiful bowl. Keep posting pictures. Love the progress you are making. ....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## David Hill (Jan 12, 2020)

Starting to look like some of my projects!!!
The hardest part is letting the epoxy thicken some before I put on— when I don’t want it to run so much.
Have a coupla “works” I’ll post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 19, 2020)

Made some more progress today on the inside. While there are still some holes, what's left adds character. At least that's my story!

Will hopefully get back to the bottom where the epoxy ran out soon. I think it's fairly stable now. I guess time will tell!


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 19, 2020)

Updated pics...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## David Hill (Jan 19, 2020)

Steve in VA said:


> Updated pics...
> 
> View attachment 177726
> 
> ...



I really like it!
Didn’t intentionally give you a challenging slab... but you did great!!


----------



## TXMoon (Jan 19, 2020)

Very nice! Lots of character, beautiful grain.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 19, 2020)

Are you going to try and fill the holes on the outside? Iether way, it still is a great looking piece.............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 20, 2020)

Hey Jerry, 

I'm not sure about filling the remaining holes. On the one hand I'd like to.  But on the other I kind of like the character that they give the piece. There are a few on the inside as well where the epoxy just keeps going into the black hole and some small voids are left. We'll see! What do you all think?

I've got a week to decide as I won't be able to get back to it until next weekend. I'm actually headed out your way. Well, Phoenix anyway. I thought about trying to swing by Turner's Warehouse. Have you ever been there? If so, is it worth stopping by?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 20, 2020)

Steve, never heard of them until you mentioned the business. I drive pretty close to them when visiting a friend in Scottsdale........ Are you driving or flying? ............... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 20, 2020)

Flying...hope to take off in 20 minutes.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 20, 2020)

Don't know how long you're gonna be here, but the weather is gonna be terrible. Supposed to rain tomorrow, but this is the desert. It rains when it's thirsty. We just had a bunch 3-4 days ago............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------

